
Death's Best Friend - the-enemy
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/04/02/deaths-best-friend/
======
musage
> The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat,
> known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of
> the depths. These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity, and an
> understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a
> deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen.

\-- Elisabeth Kübler-Ross

